# Dog Tag Sublimation Problem!



## bsmc (Mar 6, 2011)

I am having horrible success with the richness of the color when sublimating on sublimation dog tags. I have tried various pressure,heat and time settings.

I have a Richoh e3300n printer, the color comes out crisp, however when transferring it to the dog tags they come out very washed out.

The last heat settings that I tried were.


400 degrees 40 secs heavy pressure
400 degrees 90 secs heavy & light pressure
Originally I thought this may be due to using the regular stock non sub ink that came with the printer(didn't know any better) after calling tech support I flushed the heads and installed the correct Sublijet ink.

I am also experiencing the washed out colors when transferring to mugs and mouse pads - I am printing on the bright side of the sub paper and the colors appear very rich on paper only...

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I print with high temp ink , 

So my blanks are very washed out untill i heat them, then they they explode with colors.

My heat time for hard good are around 4-5 minutes,, do you have your time correct?

MMM


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

with sawgrass sublijet ink, the print is washed out...looks dull and when pressed the ink is released and looks bright...sounds like an ink issue..especially if the printed image is bright...I would call sawgrass tech support


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Are you using the correct color profile for the printer?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

call the supplier, plus there are settting you can change on your printer, vivid, plain paper etc. good luck uncletee.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

What test substrates do you have?
First, verify you are printing on the bright
white side of the correct paper.
Next, I want you to sublimate the nozzle check
to one of your test substrates.

What brand dog tags?


----------



## LaserHead (Jul 10, 2010)

Lots of questions, several have already been asked. What driver are you using? What ink are you using? What paper are you using? Are you using an ICC profile? If so, where did you get it? How many dog tags are you doing? 1? 25? If it's 1, then 90 seconds is too long. What software are you printing from, CorelDraw? Illustrator?

I had the issue with our Ricoh and colors being flat. I did change paper and it helped cure the problem. Also, setting your system up for color management properly will make a big difference.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

ask the questions! we all can help. good luck uncletee.


----------



## Cody Hunter (May 17, 2011)

I bought sublimation equipment a while ago and tried a few tests and just got back to trying to figure it out. I am using a C88+ printer with Corel Draw RGB color pallet. When I purchased the equipment I got a variety of blank dog tags with the purchase. I got the printer set up and get a really nice looking printed picture but when I put the dog tag on the heat press the color always seems to have a red tint a guy with black hair has red in it. The heat is set at 400 degrees and it is held in place with medium pressure and I have tried more pressure as well. I am using TexPrintXP paper with the logo on the backside of the printing. Since the actual print out of the printer seem so good it almost looks like it is the tag or the press that is causing the problem.
Any input would be helpful. Cody


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Are you using the correct color profile? With dyesub ink the print should look a little faded and off color until it is pressed, so I'd guess you don't have the correct ICC profile.


----------



## Cody Hunter (May 17, 2011)

BRC said:


> Are you using the correct color profile? With dyesub ink the print should look a little faded and off color until it is pressed, so I'd guess you don't have the correct ICC profile.


 Thanks, Terry
I am not sure. How do you set the ICC Profile. It said to use RGB in corel draw so I use that palet. Cody Hunter


----------



## Cody Hunter (May 17, 2011)

Cody Hunter said:


> Thanks, Terry
> I am not sure. How do you set the ICC Profile. It said to use RGB in corel draw so I use that palet. Cody Hunter


 FYI, I found the update on Windows, you got me headed in the right direction, Thanks a lot Cody


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

bsmc said:


> I am having horrible success with the richness of the color when sublimating on sublimation dog tags. I have tried various pressure,heat and time settings.
> 
> I have a Richoh e3300n printer, the color comes out crisp, however when transferring it to the dog tags they come out very washed out.
> 
> ...


I have the same set up that you have. Your time/temp/pressure doesn't seem to be the issue so...

What paper are you using? I use TexPrintHR for mousepads and fabrics. My mousepads do sometimes have a lighter look than tshirts and vapor apparel fabric. I think it's because of the quality of the mousepad. All of my neoprene items are from Conde except my mousepads, and there is a difference. 

For hard substrates I use MediaStreet 31lb paper, including my dog tags and mugs. I did my first mug with TexPrint and an oven and it was pretty washed out. Try another paper (and a mug press if you're not using one.)

What color are your dog tags? If they're silver, the color will be slightly different.

And the "no offense but I have to ask" question... are you peeling off the protective plastic before pressing the dog tags?

Besides the one mug and the crappy mousepads, I've never really had a problem with my colors or substrates. There could be many reasons here, you'll have to tell us what brands of supplies you're using and more details on your process. 

Also, either Conde or Sawgrass has a tutorial on their website about setting up the color profile properly on the 3300 in CorelDraw (are you using CorelDraw?) Do that too.


----------



## Cody Hunter (May 17, 2011)

The tags came with the package and there isn't any protective plastic on them they are in little bags. All the tags I've tried have a red tint after sublimation transfer. I down loaded ICC profile from windows for the System file and loaded the ICC for the Epson C plus. The inks are the Dura Bright ultra and the paper is supposed to be ok. I got the package from BlankDogTag and have been messing with it off and on for about a year. The ink is spraying good. My latest research has got me asking if there is a specific ICC profile for sublimation taking into the ink, paper and printer or is there one standard ICC for just the printer. Its starting to get expensive trying to figure it out....Any help would be appreciated.Cody


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Dura Bright isn't a dye sub ink so I'd guess that could be the problem.


----------



## Cody Hunter (May 17, 2011)

[ 

You are right. I found a web site with adjustments to printing the ink. I assumed that I bought the package for sublimation it would have the right inks. Cody


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

You really need to work with one company
that can put all the elements together.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

If you are doing sublimation, you should be using SubliJet or ArTainium inks and sublimation paper. What printer do you have..."Epson C plus"?


----------

